# 9th Annual Pig on the Pond - Clermont, FL



## Bobberqer (Mar 11, 2007)

Grand Champion - Smokin Cracker BBQ Team - 749.11666
Reserve - HomeBBQ.com - 731.73334

[Overall]
3rd - Swamp Boys - 727.58334
4th - BBQ Proz - 719.59999
5th - Big Daddy Q - 717.68333
6th - Prime Time Smokers - 716.95001
7th - Gator Grates - 711.25001
8th - Grilling Gangsters - 708.49998
9th - Barbeque Crew - 704.80001
10th - CJ Cookin Company - 704.61665

Chicken
1st - Smokin Cracker BBQ Team
2nd - Barbeque Crew
3rd - BBQ D
4th - Nobody's BBQ
5th - HomeBBQ.com
6th - Big Daddy Q
7th - Brother's BBQ
8th - Swamp Boys
9th - AKA BBQ
10th - BBQ Proz

Ribs
1st - BBQ Proz
2nd - Grilling Gangsters
3rd - CJ Cookin Company
4th - Big Daddy Q
5th - Smokin Cracker BBQ Team
6th - Gator Grates
7th - Extreme BBQ Team
8th - Swamp Boys
9th - Junkyard Dogs
10th - AKA BBQ

Pork
1st - Skin-n-Bones
2nd - Prime Time Smokers
3rd - Smokin' Cracker BBQ Team
4th - Florida Boys
5th - Swamp Boys
6th - Kick the Tire, Light the Fire
7th - HomeBBQ.com
8th - CJ Cookin Company
9th - The Dixie Boys
10th - Junkyard Dogs

Brisket
1st - HomeBBQ.com
2nd - Smokin Cracker BBQ Team
3rd - Swamp Boys
4th - Big Daddy Q
5th - BBQ Proz
6th - Gator Grates
7th - Smoking Permitted
8th - Prime Time Smokers
9th - Extreme BBQ Team
10th - Brothers BBQ


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 11, 2007)

Way to go Kevin...yet another Reserve already this year!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 11, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!  Starting to be a good year already for our board members!


----------

